# 10 MMA Photos that will make u Cry Yourself to Sleep



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

10 MMA Photos That Will Scare Your Children !!!



10. Joe Stevenson Gets Bloody Emotional
At UFC 80 Joe Stevenson got his title shot against BJ Penn and he paid dearly for it. A proverbial bloodbath, Penn dominated Stevenson and opened him up with razor sharp elbow from top control. After Penn worked Joe Daddy over on the ground he sinked in a fight ending rear naked choke.










9. Dan Miller Pulls Off the Sickest Guillotine Choke Ever
Nope that's not a photoshop, it's a nasty guillotine choke that Dan Miller slapped on Dave Phillips back in 2007 in the IFL.










8. Kevin Randleman's Gruesome Staph Infection
Randleman's staph is still the worst I've ever seen. It was life threatening and the holes in Randleman's body look like someone put a shotgun up to each area and fired.










7. Marvin Eastman's Epic Cut at UFC 43
Vitor Belfort swarmed Marvin Eastman with some brutal knees and punches and when the dust settled the cameras zoomed in on what is the most gruesome cut we've ever seen.










6. Ricardo Arona Gives Kazushi Sakuraba the Beatdown of the Century
Way back at good old Pride Critical Countdown 2005, Ricardo Arona met the Japanese legend. What followed was really the beatdown of the century. Sakuraba was so beaten up that his face had morphed to Zombie-like proportions.










5. Fedor Emelianenko's Death Stare
Say what you want about the Last Emperor's recent history, when people reflect on Fedor one of the main talking points will be his emotionless demeanor. Most fighters were beaten before ever stepping into the ring with Fedor as he had the "Tyson Effect" simply on reputation alone. If I'm walking in a dark alley and I see this stare I would hand over my wallet politely and walk away.










4. Corey Hill's Leg is Mangled
Corey Hill was fighting Dale Hartt on the undercard of UFC: Fight for the Troops. 20 seconds into the second round he threw what he thought was a harmless low kick, but Joe Rogan started screaming and a replay confirmed that his leg had completely broken.










3. Shigeyuki Uchiyama's Ear is Torn Off in Pancrase Bout
Shigeyuki Uchiyama was battering his opponent Masaya Takita at Pancrase-Passion Tour 5. Amidst his beating of his opponent he went for a double leg takedown and somehow his ear got caught in the ropes and tore the old cauliflower right off.



















2. After Taking a Brutal Beating at the Hands of Fedor Emelianenko, Mark Coleman Brings His 2 Daughters in the Ring
At Pride 32, Mark Coleman was given another chance at Emelianenko's heavyweight crown. Emelianenko stuffed nearly all of the former NCAA Champions takedowns and batter his face over and over again. After another picture perfect armbar ended Coleman's night he had his 2 daughters brought into the ring to not only try to shake Fedor's hand which they looked terrified of, but also look at their father's brutally beaten face.










1. Rashad Evans' Knockout Face is the Best We've Ever Seen
At UFC 98, Lyoto Machida and Rashad Evans squared off in a bout for the light heavyweight championship. After a slow first round in which Evans landed basically nothing while Machida landed a little more than nothing.
The second round began and Machida hurt Evans with a lead left straight. After weathering the storm Evans was able to recover until he was rocked again with a straight, uppercut. After a brilliant flurry by Machida he landed a left cross that would make Mirko Crocop blush and produced maybe the best KO face of all-time.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

haha Rashads face is hilarious. Dan Millers guillotine is the worst picture, i cant beleive that guy is still alive, it sends shivers down my spine when i see it.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*Syko got it...*

How is that man not dead?!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice :thumbsup:


----------

